# MKIII VR6 bolt pattern



## L8sleeper (Jan 17, 2009)

I can't find it on here, and i'm about to go junk yard hopping for some rims and tires for my VR......the 215/35/18's i bought for this think have been nothing but problems







If i were up at my parents house where my factory rims were at it'd be no problem, but right this second i'm in Denver, and in need....one tire went flat on me, then the rim bent.....and another is seperating from the inside out......HELP!!!!! (Thanks btw)....I just don't know the bolt pattern for the stupid thing, and could use some help figuring out what other cars i can get rims from in case i can't find the factory rims down here.


----------



## teutoned (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: MKIII VR6 bolt pattern (L8sleeper)*

5on100mm or 4on100mm


----------



## blackflygti (Sep 19, 2001)

*Re: MKIII VR6 bolt pattern (L8sleeper)*

5x100


----------

